# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Hỏi những địa điểm đi chơi tại Thanh Hóa

## dungntn

Cuối tuần sau mình có cái đám cưới ở Thanh Hóa, tiện thể du lịch Thanh Hóa luôn. Ai biết xin chỉ cho mình những địa chỉ đi chơi tham quan ở Thanh Hóa?

----------


## dung89

Các  điểm bạn có thể tham quan ở Thanh Hóa: Biển Sầm Sơn với bãi tắm đẹp.  Tại đây bạn còn có thể ngắm các danh lam thắng cảnh khác như dãy núi  Trường Lệ , hòn Trống Mái, đền  Độc Cước, Cô Tiên uy nghi cổ kính; Vọng Hải đài...

Bạn  còn có thể đi thăm thành nhà Hồ hay còn được gọi là thành Tây Ðô thuộc  huyện Vĩnh Lộc, tỉnh Thanh Hoá.

Từ  thành phố Thanh Hóa,  bạn còn có thể thăm  cụm di tích thắng cảnh Nga Sơn - vùng đất của huyền thoại với một loạt  các di tích thắng cảnh gần kề nhau: Ðộng Từ Thức, động Bạch Á, chùa  Tiên, Phủ Trèo, cửa Thần Phù, Mai An Tiêm, hồ Ðồng Vụa, vườn Ðào Tiên.  Đặc biệt, Vườn quốc gia Bến En - Như Thanh . Suối cá thần Cẩm Thủy cũng là  một địa điểm đẹp.

Riêng đặc sản có nem chua Thanh Hóa rất nổi tiếng.

----------


## nganhadulich

> Cuối tuần sau mình có cái đám cưới ở Thanh Hóa, tiện thể du lịch Thanh Hóa luôn. Ai biết xin chỉ cho mình những địa chỉ đi chơi tham quan ở Thanh Hóa?


chào bạn, mình xin chia sẻ với bạn một số địa điểm du lịch tại Thanh Hóa:
Nhắc đến vùng đất xứ Thanh “địa linh nhân kiệt” là đến địa danh: Hàm Rồng – Sông Mã. Ai đã từng vào Nam ra Bắc, qua niềm “đất lửa” năm xưa, nơi sơn thủy hữu tình, khí thiêng hội tụ, phát tích nền văn hóa Đông Sơn hẳn còn lưu giữa hình ảnh cầu Hàm Rồng nối đôi bờ Sông Mã, gối đầu lên núi Ngọc, núi Rồng; dòng sông xanh lặng lờ uốn khúc chở nặng phù sa, mang theo điệu hò neo đậu lòng người ngược xuôi của những chàng trai cô gái xứ Thanh…
*Địa điểm vui chơi*  Thắng cảnh được nhắc đến nhiều nhất hiện nay ở Thanh Hóa là thành Tây Đô, di sản văn hóa thế giới của nước ta được công nhận vào năm 2011. Đây là tòa thành bên ngoài xây đá, bên trong chủ yếu là đắp đất, trên bình đồ kiến trúc gần vuông, hai mặt Nam và Bắc của thành nhà Hồ dài hơn 900m, Đông và Tây dài hơn 700m. Thành có 4 cửa. Cửa phía Nam rất giống cửa phía Nam thành Thăng Long. Ngoài điểm nhấn của một công trình độc đáo nhất Đông Nam Á, Thành nhà Hồ ẩn dấu bí ẩn về các phiến đá có chiều dài trung bình 1,5m, có tấm nặng tới 15-20 tấn xếp chồng lên nhau, không cần chất kết dính mà vẫn đảm bảo độ bền vững.
Thắng cảnh nổi tiếng thứ hai của tỉnh là Sầm Sơn với bờ biển dài, bằng phẳng, phong cảnh hùng vĩ, đã được người Pháp khai thác từ năm 1906 và nhanh chóng trở thành nơi nghỉ mát nổi tiếng của Đông Dương. Bên cạnh tắm biển, thưởng thức hải sản, tham gia các môn thể thao nước, bạn còn có thể lênh đênh trên biển chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của hòn Trống Mái, ghé thăm hải đăng Hòn Dấu, một trong năm ngọn hải đăng nổi tiếng nhất nước, khám phá núi Cô Tiên hay viếng thăm đền Độc Cước.

Suối cá thần Cẩm Lương thuộc làng Ngọc, xã Cẩm Lương, huyện Cẩm Thủy, cách thành phố Thanh Hóa hơn 70km về phía Tây với hàng ngàn con cá lớn nhỏ bám dày đặc suốt chiều dài hơn 100m của con suối cũng nhiều truyền thuyết, câu chuyện bí ẩn là điểm dừng chân thứ ba của bạn khi đến đây.

Ngoài ra, nếu có thời gian, bạn có thể tạm chia các địa danh còn lại của Thanh Hóa thành 2 nhóm là du lịch di tích gắn với những cái tên như đến đền bà Triệu, đền Đông Cổ, cụm di tích lịch sử Lam Kinh, khu Di tích Hàm Rồng, di tích Đông Sơn, cụm di tích Nga Sơn (động Từ Thức, cửa biển Thần Phù, Chiến khu Ba Đình, đền thờ Mai An Tiêm).... Và nhóm du lịch rừng gắn với hành trình khám phá vườn quốc gia Bến Én và vườn quốc gia Cúc Phương.

*Đặc sản Thanh Hóa*
Đến Thanh Hóa, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức những món đặc sản nổi tiếng như nem chua, chè lam Phủ Quảng, dê núi đá, gà đồi, bánh gai Tứ Trụ, các món chế biến từ hến làng Giàng, bánh đa cầu Bố, mía đen Kim Tân, chim mía và hải sản.

Chúc bạn có chuyến đi chơi vui và thú vị.
Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
Ms Diễm: 0934.096.055
email: kieudiem@gmail.com

----------


## hangnt

Bạn Ơi bạn về Thanh Hóa thì đây là mãnh đất địa linh nhân kiệt cùng rất nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh đẹp và nổi tiếng.

Với diện tích bằng cả Đồng Bằng Sông Hồng và dân số đứng thứ 3 cả nước sau hai tp lớn. Thanh Hóa hội tụ rất nhiều điều đặc biệt


Mùa hè này nếu bạn muốn đến nơi sầm uất mát mẻ thì hãy ghé qua bãi biển Sầm Sơn ở thị xã Sầm Sơn tắm mát và thoãi mái vui chơi ở đây với nhiều dịch vụ thú vị và đa dạng, còn nếu bạn muốn yên tĩnh mà vẫn muốn tắm biển thì hãy đến Bải biển Hải Tiến ở Khu DL xã Hoằng Trường huyện Hoằng Hóa, hay Khu Tiên Trang - xã Quảng Lợi - Quảng Xương hay khu Hải Hòa - xã hải Hòa, Huyện Tĩnh Gia.

Ngoài ra bạn còn cỏ thể thăm quan Vườn Quốc Gia Bến En ở huyện Như Thanh với hệ động thực vật phong phú và cảnh quan sông nước rất đẹp

Đến Thanh Hóa bạn không nên bỏ lỡ cơ hội đến Thành Nhà Hồ đây là kinh thành của kinh đô của nước Việt Nam khi xưa, có kiến trúc bằng đá độc nhất vô nhị ở Đông Nam Á, đã được UNC Công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới, bạn cũng đừng bỏ lỡ đến KDT Quốc Gia đặc biệt Lam Kinh ở huyện Thọ Xuân nơi vua Lê Lợi đã lập nghĩa Quân Lam Sơn đánh bại quân xâm lược Trung Quốc dành độc lập cho nước nhà. Nơi đây rất bình an và đẹp, cũng ở huyện này bạn có thể đến thăm đền thờ vua Lê Đại Hành ở xã Xuân Lam

Cũng là điểm tham quan lịch sử với mãnh đất sinh ra nhiều vua chúa và nhiều nhân tài bạn có thể đến thăm Đền bà Triệu ở xã Triệu Lộc - Huyện Hậu Lộc, hay đến thăm Phủ Chúa Trịnh khét tiếng một thời ở Lịch Sử VN,...

Nếu bạn muốn tìm hiểu về văn hóa người Việt Cổ thì hãng đến thăm hang Coong Mong ở huyện Thạch Thành. Đây được xem là xuất hiện người Việt Cổ lâu đời nhất ở việt Nam, tiền thân cho định cư lâu đời của người Việt Mình bây giờ. Hang đang được UB UNC Việt Nam hoàn thiện hồ hơ trình UNC Công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới với những giá trị nền móng của người Việt

Chưa dừng lại ở đó nếu bạn yêu thích khám phá những điều kỳ lạ hãy đến thăm Suối Cá Thần Cẩm Lương - huyện Cẩm Thủy với hàng ngàn chú cá thần chen chúc nhau ở 1 con suối mà nước lại không hề có mùi tanh và rất trong. những chú cá rất thân thiện.

Khi về bạn đừng quên mua những đặc sàn truyền thống của Xứ Thanh để tặng bạn bè nhé: Nem Chua (Cây đa  - TP.Thanh Hóa), Bánh Gai Tứ Trụ, Bánh Răng Bừa - Thọ Xuân, Rượu Chi Nê - Hậu Lộc, Mắm Tép  - Hà Trung

Chúc Bạn có những ngày hè tuyệt với tại Thanh Hóa!

----------

